# Minnesota Trip Planning



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi guys. I am planning a 4 day Minnesota wheeling trip. I have already hit a lot of Soo Line South (Solona trail, Red Top, Soo Pits) and am thinking about going up to the Iron Range. Has anyone been there?


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive been there. Stayed in hurley, wisconsin. Great trail system i recommend checking it out. :bigok:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey let me know when you planning on coming up. Maybe I'll come meet you for a day.


----------

